# FULL HD LED 3D TV in 70000



## Harshverma (May 14, 2013)

Hello guys , plzz recommend me LED 3D TV within 70000 , so that i can play 3D games with my PC connected , watch 3D movies , must be 40+inches 

must have decent 3D performance , 3D depth setting , must be of sony/samsung/lg or any other good brand 

thank you


----------



## aroraanant (May 14, 2013)

Extend your budget and get Sony 40HX850.You will be able to bargain on it at a good level too as it has been now discontinued by the company.
And if you are tight with your budget then have a look at Samsung 40F6400.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2013)

Lg 3d tv


----------



## Harshverma (May 15, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Lg 3d tv



which one ??


----------



## warrior047 (May 15, 2013)

As per what I saw, HX850 Sony is the BEST.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2013)

Harshverma said:


> which one ??



LG LM Series.... LM6400


----------



## shrey_naidu (May 17, 2013)

If you are looking for 3D Tv with some decent smart features then LG is the best choice.
LG has recently launched LN Series.. I am sharing few links:

LG 42LA6130 Full HD Cinema 3D Smart LED TV | LG Electronics IN
LG 42LA6200 Full HD Cinema 3D Smart LED TV | LG Electronics IN
LG 42LA6910 Full HD Cinema 3D Smart LED TV | LG Electronics IN

I recently auditioned few TV's.. LG LA6200 is one of them..  its gr8 but not ultra slim.
I was quoted 66k for this model.

If you want Ultra slim model then LA6910 is your bet.

Samsung & LG are leading TV Manufactures.. Sony? Unlike in India.. It doesn't have much international market.
Sony scores Only in 2D Pic Quality.. Samsung & LG both have good Pic Quality with tons of Smart Options.

Buddy make a wise buy.


----------



## Minion (May 17, 2013)

Try Sony 42W800 or Sony 46W700 or Samsung 40F6400.
Audition these get whatever you like most.


----------



## warrior047 (May 17, 2013)

+1 for 46W700


----------



## Lalit Kishore (May 17, 2013)

Harshverma said:


> which one ??



If you are looking at an LG TV, you can drive a hard bargain and get even the 42" LM6700 under 75K


----------



## Zangetsu (May 17, 2013)

Lalit Kishore said:


> If you are looking at an LG TV, you can drive a hard bargain and get even the 42" LM6700 under 75K


75k price is available online for 42" LM6700


----------



## bhautikjoshi (Sep 10, 2013)

Found the right thread to add my query as well

I am considering LG 42LA6200 which is available for 66,634 on Snapdeal.com, however I am not able to figure out exact difference from LG site between LG 42LM6410 (Available for around 63,000 now little older model) and 42LA6200

My requirement for 3D is limited to mainly playing games on my console and watching YouTube content sometimes and movies on my 3D blu-ray player.

Saw a CNET video review on YouTube of LA6200 series TV where they tested 47 inch TV, they mentioned crosstalk issue on 3D which I found little surprising on a passive 3D TV unit, black color reproduction to be under saturated which is not of a much worry.

Also if someone knows about dealers in Pune where I can bargain for this TV would be helpful as I am trying to avoid an online purchase


----------



## ashusood331 (Sep 13, 2013)

Harshverma said:


> which one ??



LG models are more in demand with their decent specs which make them the consumer choice. But if you want to enjoy the high-end technology features which boost stunning sound & video then you cannot ignore Panasonic & Samsung LED televisions. You can get full HD entertainment within 70K price range. You can opt for Panasonic Viera 39B6D LED TV, Toshiba 40VL20 Full HD Active 3D LED television to enjoy real HD entertainment. Also I would suggest to avoid physical shopping hassles & purchase with a smart choice from online stores like ebay, thinkdigit, Snapdeal & others where you get convenient options to compare full HD LED TV price & features. You can enjoy savings on money & even get the exchange/return option from the store that too at door-steps. All the best for the one you choose.


----------

